# Skilled Worker Visa for Canada. Do you need a job offer before applying?



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

This may seem such a silly question but before applying for the Skilled workers and professionals Visa to immigrate to Canada do you need to have a job offer in place or can you apply then start looking for jobs?

I'm pretty sure I've read that it can take up to 27 months for your application to process, if this is correct then it seems stupid to have a job offer first and expect that employer to wait out untill you get one?? ..

Please direct me if I am in the completely going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If one of your occupations is on THE LIST of 29 occupations deemed necessary in Canada you do not require pre-arranged employment.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> If one of your occupations is on THE LIST of 29 occupations deemed necessary in Canada you do not require pre-arranged employment.


Thank you, where can I find this List?? I think I might have found it but again do not trust myself on the google, so many websites, what are even legit!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

See: Eligibility criteria for federal skilled worker applications as of July 1, 2011

and Good Luck.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> See: Eligibility criteria for federal skilled worker applications as of July 1, 2011
> 
> and Good Luck.


thank you very much! My fiance's trade is on there and the cap has not been reached as of yet!! One more and sorry if I'm annoying but is it true that it can take up to 3 years for an application to be processed? Did it take that long for you..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

My understanding is that from application to final approval should be 6-9 months.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> My understanding is that from application to final approval should be 6-9 months.


Thank you!


----------



## Jules174 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, 

I have joined the forum as looking for a bit of advice. We are also looking to come to Canada and my fiance has a trade, he is a glazier. I seen this on the list a few weeks ago but now I dont think it is. Could someone advise me if we could get a visa with his trade. Thank You


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

This is not a trade in demand here. He/you will need to find pre-arranged employment.


----------



## Jules174 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info and getting back to me so quickly. This forum is fab!!!! Sorry for being blonde and for all the questions, but we have friends that stay over there and was thinking about going over on holiday first of all and then seeing what the jobs are like out there. If he seen glazier jobs, could he apply for them and get the company to sponsor him? Or what options would he have. Any help would be great!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jules174 said:


> Thanks for the info and getting back to me so quickly. This forum is fab!!!! Sorry for being blonde and for all the questions, but we have friends that stay over there and was thinking about going over on holiday first of all and then seeing what the jobs are like out there. If he seen glazier jobs, could he apply for them and get the company to sponsor him? Or what options would he have. Any help would be great!!!


Yes, you may look for work while on vacation but, of course, you cannot work until visa in place. Good Luck.


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> My understanding is that from application to final approval should be 6-9 months.


Auld Yin how is this when the processing times stated on the CIC websites are so much longer. 27mths for the UK and 19 for Australia.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SharonJ said:


> Auld Yin how is this when the processing times stated on the CIC websites are so much longer. 27mths for the UK and 19 for Australia.


I have only just become aware of this and will keep it in mind for the future.
Thanks.


----------



## drsuresh (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi,
I'm planning migrate Canada with family from India. As a Dentist I need to clear license test and education
And my wife can get clinic research job.Just wanna know about the cost of living and life in canada. 
Thank you


----------



## eugenecdo (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes as in my case my brother is a permanent resident but as new
Guidelinea a job offer is needed top proceed with SINP Family referral

I need to find one

Thanks


----------

